

How I built Flirpy without any programming knowledge - ededdeddie38
http://simflos.com/

======
ededdeddie38
Hi thanks for the question. Overseas was emphasized cause developers in other
countries tend to be cheaper in cost. I found that developers in U.S average
around $40-$60/hr while developers overseas can range from $10-$20/hr. This is
based purely on my experience on oDesk.com. Hope that answers your question!

------
Bjartr
Why is 'overseas' emphasized?

